# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Waking up soaked in sweat?

## CCKid716

Lately I've been waking up with my whole body drenched in sweat, usually in the morning. It's been happening pretty common, about 4-5 times a week (just these past two weeks). This rarely happened to me before these two weeks. Often these are accompanied with very vivid dreams. I feel warm, though I'm only under one comforter and I sleep only in my boxers. Any ideas on what this could mean? I am not on any new medication and I'm getting an average amount of sleep, 7.5 hours average.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

Have had the same, also without any obvious reasons.

----------


## Warheit

The times I have had this happen were when I experienced healing dreams.   I also sweat a lot when I have dreams where I work through past issues and problems.  However, if you have had bad dreams (nightmares) that will increase your heart rate and you will be more apt to sweat during your sleep.  You also have to consider the environment you are in as well.   If you described some of those dreams, it could maybe lend for us to give a better answer or interpretation.

----------


## CCKid716

Hm interesting, I didn't think about dream content playing a role in it. I'll have to take a more careful note in the future. I've noticed that my dreams are more vivid and they also seem more surreal. I generally have pretty normal, uneventful dreams, but lately I've been seeing and doing strange things in my dreams, like seeing oceans near my house and being a character in a video game. Unfortunately I'm not good with keeping a dream journal but I think I'll start doing that again.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

The only time I wake up sweaty is when I am under too many covers for the room temperature.  Maybe try a lighter blanket.

----------


## mcwillis

Ive only experienced this when doing an alcohol detox.

----------


## INFJsavesTHEday

> Lately I've been waking up with my whole body drenched in sweat, usually in the morning. It's been happening pretty common, about 4-5 times a week (just these past two weeks). This rarely happened to me before these two weeks. Often these are accompanied with very vivid dreams. I feel warm, though I'm only under one comforter and I sleep only in my boxers. Any ideas on what this could mean? I am not on any new medication and I'm getting an average amount of sleep, 7.5 hours average.



I have this happen regularly. Just tonight I searched google for sweating and lots of dreams and came upon this forum which I just now joined in order to reply to your words. I find that when I sweat I have really deep and intense dreams. It's often made me think about sweat lodges and how they work. 

My belief is that by having enough blankets to retain body heat and allow you to sweat it often seems to make myself have very deep and vivid dreams. Much like Warheit  said , they seem to be either healing dreams or where you're working out past issues in those dreams. I just woke up this morning drenched in sweat and the dreams I had involved problems I've been dealing with currently in life. But as I think about it more, I've had times where I should've been cold enough to not sweat and yet I still did(skimpy blanket and winter weather). It made me curious as to what temperature readings off my body would read during sleep in this state. I'm sure it could work both ways but it seems to me that when you enter a different world or are doing healing, whether on yourself or others during sleep, that your body is conducting so much energy that it simply becomes hot. Like the little wires in a toaster you're running juice through yourself.

 I love the mysteries of life and how they manifest through us. I know waking up in sweat is yucky but I've had many times where I wake up in sweat and understand what's happening and try to fan the moisture off a bit with my blanket and then go back to sleep in order to go back to where I was(and I do). Whether the majority of you believe it or not..I personally feel that this world I visit in my sleep is the next, new world. It's a much nicer and much brighter place. Everyone is family and I mean EVERYONE. People support each other in a very cushiony manner. In this world it's understood where gangsters came from as well as the innocent. There are no walls and there are no misunderstandings. Walls separate us. Unity unites us. People understand each other instead of distancing and labeling. United we stand but with media constantly reminding us of racism and hate how can you expect people to get past that? BREAK the cycles that THEY WANT YOU to keep alive. It takes the bigger man to have a heart instead of drawing the sword. One who has already drawn the sword knows what life and death looks like. You should consider yourself blessed not to see such evil. Some of us walk on the floors of hell much like correctional officers. This isn't easy. It taxes that person and everything he/she stands for. So have some respect for your fellowman trying to help you out. Remember that, no matter the situation, you are dealing with a human being made by God just as you and he/she is connected to the same resource of the divine. I've been in court in front of judges or dealing with police but when you maintain a higher vibrational level of caring for your fellowman than they do then they can say and do nothing. You truly can stand behind your word. Words mean a lot. Soul means a lot. Just understand that this power you go up against cares not about you but about it's own corporate continuance. Take it in a professional business manner and you'll come out on top. It's all money and you're the cattle. Wake up before reaching the end of the line. Sorry..did I scare you?..good..that means you're waking up. Get crackilackin!!

----------


## Baron Samedi

I usually sweat in my sleep, no matter how hot or cold I am. I have been like this since I was a baby, and I don't know why.

----------


## floatinghead

> I usually sweat in my sleep, no matter how hot or cold I am. I have been like this since I was a baby, and I don't know why.



I think it is something to do with your metabolism -I am like a freaking heater at night and sweat loads - usually around 2-4 in the morning. After a period of time (a few months) I leave noticeable yellow stains on the bedsheets which are impossible to wash out (even with regular washing)

----------


## INFJsavesTHEday

> I think it is something to do with your metabolism -I am like a freaking heater at night and sweat loads - usually around 2-4 in the morning. After a period of time (a few months) I leave noticeable yellow stains on the bedsheets which are impossible to wash out (even with regular washing)




Hmm..could be. I've got a very fast metabolism. I usually sweat around the same time. It sucks waking up drenched in sweat...especially every night. I can even have my window wide open in the winter and I'll still wake up soaked. It could be like 20 degrees in my place and it just doesn't matter. I wish they could do a study on me and hook up sensors. I'd be curious to see how many BTUs I'm putting off, lol.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Ive only experienced this when doing an alcohol detox.



I wonder if I am detoxing, and that's the cause.





> I think it is something to do with your metabolism -I am like a freaking heater at night and sweat loads - usually around 2-4 in the morning. After a period of time (a few months) I leave noticeable yellow stains on the bedsheets which are impossible to wash out (even with regular washing)



I have a fast metabolism. Hmm. I need to eat every two hours or so.

----------


## INFJsavesTHEday

I went to sleep last night with the windows open and a skimpy cotton blanket. I woke up this morning cold and yet still sweating. Not as bad but still. Wtf body..come on. I can't wash my blankets and sheets and such every frickin day.

----------

